# Stay away from Norton anti-virus and Earthlink Protection Center



## ginscpy (Mar 8, 2011)

The latter slowed my computer to a crawl -until  I uninstalled it  - and that wasnt easy.

Cure worse than the disease


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 8, 2011)

anti-virus programs are like prevent-defenses in football

keep you from winning

never  freaking again already bad  with Norton - gummed up my email big-time


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 8, 2011)

I am 57 and don't have health insurance .

Havent had so much as a cold in 15 years.

Never felt better - not even a sore back associated with aging - just my mentality .......................


----------



## peach174 (Mar 8, 2011)

Just your mentality?
I guess that explains why you are having a conversation with yourself.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 8, 2011)

Thought I would be clever and upgrade from Windows SP 2 to SP 3.  Wish I hadnt.

Caused my system to crash.

Aint broke -dont fix it.............


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 8, 2011)

peach174 said:


> Just your mentality?
> I guess that explains why you are having a conversation with yourself.



Until you joined in...........

Speed is EVERYTHING!

ANTI-VIRUS PROGRAMS SLOW DOWN COMPUTERS - AT LEAST IN MY EXPERIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k2skier (Mar 8, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just your mentality?
> ...



I started off with McAfee, then switched to Norton, both suck big donkey dicks. Try AVG, it uses the minimal resources unlike the other 2 big hitters.
3 years and 3 bots, works awesome!


----------



## peach174 (Mar 8, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Just your mentality?
> ...



    
Norton sucks alright!
I use Kaspersky


----------



## sarahgop (Mar 15, 2011)

i use  avast  free home  version


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> The latter slowed my computer to a crawl -until  I uninstalled it  - and that wasnt easy.
> 
> Cure worse than the disease



No wonder you're having issues.  







You need to upgrade your computer, really.


----------



## AllieBaba (Mar 15, 2011)

They all suck. I managed to catch trendpcillin or whatever the hell it's called and also Norton and they eventually made it so I can't get on the internet AT ALL with my PC, the bastards.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 15, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > The latter slowed my computer to a crawl -until  I uninstalled it  - and that wasnt easy.
> ...



Why should I upgrade?

Computer runs fine now - after I uninstalled Earthlink Protection Center.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 15, 2011)

ginscpy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



Look up.  See the pretty contrails.........


----------

